# Trauma Alert please!!



## MedicPrincess (Apr 25, 2007)

Call a TA and give me all the morphine on the truck.  Heck, that may not work, gimme the Versed too.

So I'm minding my own business, taking my shower, getting ready for work.  I can hear my sweet little kitty and even sweeter doggy playing (that means he's justa barking, shes growling and hissing and they are running through the house).

In a matter of MILLIseconds, they had ran into my bedroom and somehow a kitty came flying into my shower.

So now picture it....you have a 5 pound kitty, already P.O'd at a 50 pound puppy trying to play with her.  She's spitting and growling mad already, and now she just flew into a shower where she's behind the shower curtain and getting wet.

In the effort to get her out, I slip and hit my shoulder on the wall on the way down.  So now I'm hurt, bleeding, and ready to strangle my sweet little puppy.

When I get out of the shower and into my bedroom, whats that little turd doing???  He's ASLEEP (faking), curled up on MY PILLOW, like he didn't do anything.  I say his name in that firm mommy tone, and he raises his little head and looks so sad....He's sorry, he didn't mean it.

Now how do you be mad at that?!?!

I sure hope this isn't a sign of how my day is going to be....


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 25, 2007)

Makes my day not so bad.  LOL


----------

